# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweten

## betaline

Hallo, 
Ik zweet vreselijk via mijn bovenlijf en op mijn hoofd en op mijn hoofd is het heel erg, en dat ruikt vreselijk vooral op mijn kussen in bed, is er iemand die weet wat hier aan te doen is.
Mvg. Michel

----------


## mimosa

hoi,ik ben een man van middelbare leeftijd en mijn probleem is dat ik veel zweet en vooral tussen mijn billen ik voel mij daardoor echt niet goed in mijn vel ga ook al niet veel meer buiten daardoor ik vind dit echt irrietant en wil er echt vanaf wie heeft er een oplossing er voor dat dit stopt,groeten

----------


## Nora

Hallo,

Ik weet nog dat toen ik klein was dat een jongen uit mijn klas talkpoeder in z'n sokken kreeg om zweetvoeten te voorkomen. Dit hielp volgens hem. Dus ik zou denken doe talkpoeder in je onderbroek. Je kunt het bij de drogist of kruidvat kopen. 
Succes ermee.

Groetjes Nora

----------

